# Unable to print in Windows XP SP3



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

This just started happening yesterday (08/27/08). The only thing that I have added to my PC is the Microsoft Access Snapshot viewer and I was able to print using it immediately after installing it.

All the printers on my PC are networked printers using Standard TCP/IP ports with private IP addresses for our network.

When I try to print from any Microsoft Office document (Word or Excel) I get the following message:

"Your file could not be printed due to an error on PRINTERNAME on Ne191:. There are several pssible reasons:


There may not be enough memory available. Try closing files and programs you aren't using.
If you use a network for printing, there may be a problem with the network connection or the printer driver.
There may be loose cables or a bad connection between your computer and printer."

Trying to print from Adobe Reader I get: "Unable to start print job. Is printer available?"

From Notepad: "A StartDocPrinter call was not issued."

I get various "printer error" or no messages when trying to print from other programs.

I have closed all programs and even rebooted my PC. Task manager does not show an inordinate amouint of memory being used.
My network connection seems to be fine. I have access to all other network devices, can browse into the printers, internet access, etc. I also have tried updating the driver on one of the printers and have tried to print to various different printers in my printer list.
I have tried stopping and restarting the print spooler on my PC.

Any suggestions?


----------



## thebigbadWOLF (Aug 25, 2008)

Ewing IT said:


> This just started happening yesterday (08/27/08). The only thing that I have added to my PC is the Microsoft Access Snapshot viewer and I was able to print using it immediately after installing it.
> 
> All the printers on my PC are networked printers using Standard TCP/IP ports with private IP addresses for our network.
> 
> ...


can you print a test page from the printer its self?

Thanks
Wolf~


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

If I am next to the printers and press the appropriate buttons to create a test page, it will print a test page.

If I go to the Properties page of the printer and press the Print Test Page button, I get the following message: "Test page failed to print. Would you like to view the prin troubleshooter for assistance? Unable to create a print job.


----------



## thebigbadWOLF (Aug 25, 2008)

Ewing IT said:


> If I am next to the printers and press the appropriate buttons to create a test page, it will print a test page.
> 
> If I go to the Properties page of the printer and press the Print Test Page button, I get the following message: "Test page failed to print. Would you like to view the prin troubleshooter for assistance? Unable to create a print job.


if you cant print the most simple msg from windows ( test page ) no program will print...


however you tested the printer by printing a test page from the printer its self and it worked so we know the printer is good

now remove and reinstall the drivers 

Test that and let me know

Thanks
Wolf~


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

OK

I had previously noted that I had reinstalled the printer driver. But I did it again any way, even going so far as to go to the HP website a download a new copy of the HP LaserJet 1200 Series PCL 5e driver.

I installed the driver and tried to do a test print and got the same message.

Just as a note, I have tried to print to 3 other printer devices: an IBM Infoprint 1352, an IBM Infoprint 1585, and an HP P2015 and I have the same problem printing to them as well. I thought that I had previously mentioned that but if I did not, please forgive me for the omission.


----------



## thebigbadWOLF (Aug 25, 2008)

Ewing IT said:


> OK
> 
> I had previously noted that I had reinstalled the printer driver. But I did it again any way, even going so far as to go to the HP website a download a new copy of the HP LaserJet 1200 Series PCL 5e driver.
> 
> ...


nono i didnt read the thread all the way sorry ok lets try this
go to start>printer or start>control pan> printers

then file printer server
click advanced
and lets check the spool folder
default is C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\PRINTERS
see if anything is stuck in here?
if no please create a folder on the desktop name spoolertest

now lets reloacted the spool folder

should look somthing like this
C:\Documents and Settings\BigBadWolF\Desktop\spoolertest

test again, if this fails please check event logs and post back

thanks
Wolf~


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

Will do first thing in AM - thanks


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

OK there were 4 docs of 0 KB size that were type SHOCKWAVE FLASH OBJECT. All but 1 deleted so I instead created folder as you suggested and redirected spool to it and tried reprin and still get same error message.

What events should I be looking for in event log?


----------



## thebigbadWOLF (Aug 25, 2008)

Ewing IT said:


> OK there were 4 docs of 0 KB size that were type SHOCKWAVE FLASH OBJECT. All but 1 deleted so I instead created folder as you suggested and redirected spool to it and tried reprin and still get same error message.
> 
> What events should I be looking for in event log?


stop the spooler, delete that file

make sure the test spooler is empty also, then from there start the spooler. and test it

whats the error when you try to print a test page from windows?


thanks
Wolf~


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi Ewing IT, :wave:

thebigbadWOLF is giving some very good advice but perhaps you would like to consider removing SP3. These forums are inundated with people whose issues are related to the problems with this service pack. You can always reinstall if it doesn't solve your problem.

Follow the very simple instructions on *This page*

*Note: You will have to check for Windows updates after you complete these steps.*


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

Trying to do a test print from properties page of printer gives me the following error:
"Test page failed to print. Would you like to view the print troubleshooter for assistance? Unable to create a print job."
BTW, I tried using the AWESOME Windows print troubleshooter and nothing positive came of it.

I really do appreciate your help so far...


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

Did the uninstall of SP3. Tried printing a doc from and get same error receiving earlier:
"A StartDocPrinter call was not issued."
Installing updates now...


----------



## encarnadenoche (Sep 3, 2008)

OK folks!!
Get ready, this is what I did to fix this problem. It work for me, hope it works for you as well.
1. Go to "snapfiles" (great source of free software) click on the freeware tab,then go to systems utilities and scroll down to "uninstall utilities" and click.
2.Find "revo uninstaller", download, save if you want to in your tool box folder (like I do, where I keep all my "fixin stuff")
3.execute the setup and follow the instructions. Once installed look for adobe and follow the instructions to delete it from the registry.highlight all the squares to the left and delete!!
(WARNING) make sure you make copies of any PDF documents you use with adobe, as this little wonder will hunt down anything related to "adobe" PDF files and uninstall the whole thing!!
4.You´ll probably have to restart your computer and the program will erase
the remaining entries on reboot. Go to add and remove programs and get rid of any adobe crap you find (you´ll eventually get it back as new stuff you download asks you for it)
5. Then I went to "votefromabroad" (only because it was on my favorite list) and scrolled down to where it offers you the latest adobe reader (9) and installed it. It worked!!! first try!! (Ain´t that amazing?)
Now I´m printing away all the stuff I had waiting in line.
PS: you can send me your thanks, gifts, adorations and compliments to my E-mail address. I wish you all the best of luck!! 
Regards, Johnny.


----------



## encarnadenoche (Sep 3, 2008)

OK folks!!
Get ready, this is what I did to fix this problem. It work for me, hope it works for you as well.
1. Go to "snapfiles" (great source of free software) click on the freeware tab,then go to systems utilities and scroll down to "uninstall utilities" and click.
2.Find "revo uninstaller", download, save if you want to in your tool box folder (like I do, where I keep all my "fixin stuff")
3.execute the setup and follow the instructions. Once installed look for adobe and follow the instructions to delete it from the registry.highlight all the squares to the left and delete!!
(WARNING) make sure you make copies of any PDF documents you use with adobe, as this little wonder will hunt down anything related to "adobe" PDF files and uninstall the whole thing!!
4.You´ll probably have to restart your computer and the program will erase
the remaining entries on reboot. Go to add and remove programs and get rid of any adobe crap you find (you´ll eventually get it back as new stuff you download asks you for it)
5. Then I went to "votefromabroad" (only because it was on my favorite list) and scrolled down to where it offers you the latest adobe reader (9) and installed it. It worked!!! first try!! (Ain´t that amazing?)
Now I´m printing away all the stuff I had waiting in line.
PS: you can send me your thanks, gifts, adorations and compliments to my E-mail address. I wish you all the best of luck!! 
Regards, Johnny.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice one Johnny, glad you got it sorted.........and you even posted twice in case we missed the first one! :laugh:

Don't forget to come back if you have any more problems. :wave:


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

While I appreciate Johnny's enthusiasm, his fix failed to fix my printing problem. I tried printing both from Notepad and adobe and to different printers and still no go.

Do you know how embarassing it is to be the IT guy for a company and not be able to do your own printing?:4-dontkno


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

I do apologise, i was looking through a pile of posts and just assumed that the last post was the o/p.

I'll have another look at your problem.


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks. I'm getting close to doing a reinstall of XP on my system - not something that I am looking forward to but...
When searching the Internet, I have found references to this problem 3 or 4 years ago but have yet to find a solution so any help offered is gladly received!


----------



## encarnadenoche (Sep 3, 2008)

Ewin IT I forgot to tell you that when I had that problem I was able to fotocopy, scan and could also print from word and notepad. Maybe you have more then one issue. Do you get the same message when you try to print from notepad?


----------



## encarnadenoche (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks Dave! I find new ways to deal with stuff like this everyday, I´m no computer pro, but I refuse to reformat hard drives if I can help it everytime some crap like this one comes along.
regards!!


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

When I try to print from notepad I get the following error: '"A StartDocPrinter call was not issued."


----------



## encarnadenoche (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Ewing IT:
sorry, I didn´t check my messages til this morning. This is what I found at IT resourcecenter forum: R Cohen wrote: "I went into the device manager and deleted all the ports that had been created for the printer...then reinstalled the printer, and now it works." Hope it helps! I´ll keep searching just in case it doesn´t work for you
Regards!


----------



## Ewing IT (Aug 28, 2008)

encarnadenoche said:


> Hi Ewing IT:
> sorry, I didn´t check my messages til this morning. This is what I found at IT resourcecenter forum: R Cohen wrote: "I went into the device manager and deleted all the ports that had been created for the printer...then reinstalled the printer, and now it works." Hope it helps! I´ll keep searching just in case it doesn´t work for you
> Regards!


Where exactly in device manager would I find these ports? All the printers I have for my PC are onll available through "Create a new port: Standard TCP/IP Port."


----------



## mmccaghrey (Sep 17, 2008)

Found this thread when I encountered a similar problem with my HP Photosmart C7280. This printer is connected via Ethernet in a network with 2 other computers. It used to print from my computer , but now wasn't from mine but was from the others. This thread helped me see that the problem was SP3. This is what had changed on my computer and not the others.

When I followed the step described earlier of looking at the Printer Server properties I noticed that a new printer port had appeared (under the Ports tab) which was similar to the original port for the printer, installed when the software was installed.

The two ports are called:

HP_169.254.129.2_MY82DH40RF04YG
HP_192.168.1.90_MY82DH40RF04YG

Fortunately the ports are named after the TCP/IP address and so the error is easy to spot. The second uses a TCP/IP address in my network subnet. The first is completely spurious.

Selecting ports tab of the properties of the printer in the Control Panel revealed that the printer was now talking to the new spurious port - so no wonder it wasn't printing. Simply changing the tick box so that it pointed to the port within my network solved the problem - no reinstallation of drivers, software or uninstall of SP3 required.

I presume the SP3 install produced the second port with the spurious TCP/IP address and repointed my printer at it (for reasons of its own).

Hope this works for you and thanks for the help solving the problem.


----------



## Migthy Angel (Oct 6, 2008)

encarnadenoche said:


> OK folks!!
> Get ready, this is what I did to fix this problem. It work for me, hope it works for you as well.
> 1. Go to "snapfiles" (great source of free software) click on the freeware tab,then go to systems utilities and scroll down to "uninstall utilities" and click.
> 2.Find "revo uninstaller", download, save if you want to in your tool box folder (like I do, where I keep all my "fixin stuff")
> ...


Thanks! Johnny, I tried the freeware called "revo uninstaller", I found a way to remove ALL Canon Printers with registry, and reinstalled Canon Printer, and it went all worked fine without a single problem after it reset the printer port. 

I believe that SP3 screwed it up, so have to reinstall printer after using Revo Uninstaller. I am appricated you have done well, I ALMOST did uninstall SP3!

That is all... I will Pray for you ALL and God loves you as do I...

:4-clap:

Andrew


----------

